# Valet stand for bedroom



## Jigsaw63 (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking for plans for a valet stand for bedroom use some times called a cloths butler


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's one you really don't need plans for. You can pretty much eyeball it. And if you double stacked and offset the hanger portion, you could hang both a jacket and a shirt.


----------

